# HDR Photography!



## mikeschmeee (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I see there are a few different photo themes here but no HDR? So I thought, why not start one? I take quiet a few HDR photos here and there so I'll try to post as many as I can to keep this thread updated. Discuss all about HDR photography along with comments, critique and tips for all. I'd like to see some of your HDR photos no matter what so lets get it started!

Here are a couple of mine. 









Looking forward to hearing from you all.
Thanks
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 19, 2011)

Did you know there is an HDR themed subforum here?


----------



## mikeschmeee (Jul 19, 2011)

^
Oh neat! If there is a thread that displays everyone's HDR photos please show me the way and close/delete this thread. 
If not then maybe just leave this thread and everyone can show off their HDR photos in here? I dunno whats best but I apologize if I have caused any inconvenience. I don't want to start any trouble. Sorry.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 19, 2011)

Not any trouble. No need to apologize. This forum has some 35 subsections, which can be confusing. So I just wanted to let you know there is a whole section devoted to HDR, image posting, critiquing, challenges, and discussion.


----------



## mikeschmeee (Aug 7, 2011)

^
I couldn't find a thread that just displays everyones HDR photos. Kind of like a HDR photo of the day. So I thought I'd start on here in photo gallery section. If this is shouldn't be here then I hope a admin or mod could merge the thread together with another or move it to the appropriate section. 

Here's another I took a few days ago while hiking around, nothing special but here it is...


----------



## mikeschmeee (Sep 25, 2011)

More HDR. Comon guys post your HDR photos in here!


----------



## Bynx (Sep 25, 2011)

I see you are still having trouble finding the HDR section. You will find it here.....http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/hdr-discussions


----------



## mikeschmeee (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not having any trouble finding the HDR sub forum. I was told to start the thread in here as this is suppose to be a thread where everyone can post their HDR photography. Kind of like a photo of the day thread. If this is suppose to be in the HDR section of this whole message board then by all means may one of the lovely mods or admins please move the thread to the appropriate place. 
This thread is not just my HDR photography, I'd like everyone to participate in sharing their HDR photos instead of creating a new thread for every photo they take. It was just an idea when I created this thread a while back so I'm not too sure if everyone is up for it but I guess we'll how this goes.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Sep 25, 2011)

I like the very first picture a lot but I can't understand why HDR is needed with it...


----------



## Bynx (Sep 26, 2011)

Its not my site, but I think you should accommodate yourself to use the site instead of expecting the site to suit you. There is a section specifically for HDR images so why put HDR images in Photo Themes? Why not Landscape? or Architecture? We could have HDR images everywhere. Who told you to start another HDR thread here? Surely it wasnt one of the admins.


----------



## OSP (Sep 27, 2011)

Im fairly new to this site. To me, this thread makes sense. But most importantly, I expected some of you more experienced forum users to be a lot more respectful and helpful. 

Love the pictures!


----------



## Bynx (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes OSP you are new to the site so of course it would make sense to you. What do you know? I would expect newbies to first look around the site and stick to its structure instead of trying to reinvent the wheel. How many times do you have to be told there is already an HDR section. Its where people post HDR images, where they talk about them and mostly where they fight about them. Its all about HDR. Photo themes is more along the lines of subject matter and not the procedures of post processing used.


----------



## OSP (Sep 27, 2011)

Also I have seen forums for grumpy old men. Yet your posting here...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## OSP (Sep 28, 2011)

snotty nosed punk takes a bow!


----------



## Buckster (Oct 23, 2011)

I actually use HDR and/or Tonemapping a lot, shooting 3 to 7 exposure-varied frames for most landscapes or 'still' objects.  Sometimes I go for the surreal look (I love high-saturation images to begin with), and other times I try to make them look more 'natural'.  It's all good to me - I don't use my camera as a copy machine, I use it as an artist tool.

Here are a few recent ones.

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------

